# My mantids.



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

I thought that i could share all my mantids with u guys(coz iv got nothing else to do )!
First up we have my othodera ministralis...
i have 3 females and 1 male (need more males!)

View attachment 13894
male

View attachment 13895
female

View attachment 13896
female



female

unfortunately could not capture the beautiful blue spot in the femur of the raptorial front legs  

But imo they r still georgeous!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Next up we have my _Pseudomantis albofimbriata_ or the false garden mantis i have a trio of these beauties consisting of 2m 1f. These species are hoghly sexually cannibalistic and starving females have been known to release pheromones not to mate but to make a large meal out of a male!



male who injured his back left leg (if u look at his raptorial legs u can see the black mark in the femur)



other male. Smallest of the trio!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

And last but not least




the beautiful female 

U can see the black spot very vibrantly! My female and injured male seem to be on their last instar (all my mantids are wild caught so idk. if anybody can help give a rough estimate that would be greatly appreciated! I am planning on breeding and selling some but unfortunately i live in Australia so i cannot ship to the us (where i am assuming most people are)

I soon may be getting a pair of Tenodera australasiae or purple winged mantis!

If anybody has any questions pls feel free to ask!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2021)

The Orthodera make me jealous, I would trade just about anything I have for some


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Haha i wish i could trade with u for a budwing or any other non native speciees


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Beautiful mantids! Those Orthodera are stunning.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

IKR !


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Jan 2, 2021)

So awesome. Great pics and mantids. Beautiful!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mantid-Tim said:


> So awesome. Great pics and mantids. Beautiful!


Thank u! I still needa work on me camera skills

(photos taken from my moms iphone xs) my phone is a trashy iphone 5 XD


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

My injured male tucking into a jumping spider that decided to land right infront of him


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

yumm flies r tasty! (Don’t ask me why I know /: ). Why is this so aesthetic??

on the top image u can see the distinctive blu marking. Ministrails is practically a replica of novaezealandiae.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2021)

Why do you know


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Umm...

I totally didn’t eat my bbf culture

oop


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jk jk


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 6, 2021)

Yaay a great molt from taco (named 1) still need name suggestions plz


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Yaay a great molt from taco (named 1) still need name suggestions plzView attachment 13907


the other one shall be Tuesday. Get it? Taco Tuesday... Hehhehehehehe


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hehe


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

I can name the other male that ig

I still needa name 4 him lol


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2021)

How about Chips.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Yaaaaaaa

lets name all of them Food Items!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Totally not gonna eat them


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Totally not gonna eat them


I would hope not haha! How many more are there to name?


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

ummmmmmmmmmm

all the others


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> all the others


How many is that


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Had to release one female ministralis becoz my parents were getting mad that i 'was making to much of a mess'

(diy enclosuers for all of them


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> How many is that


4

1 female false garden, 2 female greenies and 1 male greenie


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2021)

For the female greenies how about Sage and Thyme. For the male, Lime. For the female false garden, Avocado.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Great


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 7, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Totally not gonna eat them


monch


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Actually I’m gonna change the big females name to nuggets.

false gardens: Chips (injured male), taco (other male) and nuggets (fmale)

Green gardens: sage &amp; thyme (females) and last but not least Lime (male)

Thanks Mrghostmantis 4 all the great names XD


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 7, 2021)

No problemo. I was gonna suggest nugget but forgot haha.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hehe


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 7, 2021)

Hehehe lollerz


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Had anew molt from sage!

cant post pix for some reason


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 18, 2021)

You have beautiful mantids.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 19, 2021)

Thx!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 19, 2021)

Finally after all the hard work ...

Nuggets has reached adulthood !!!!!!

cant post pix


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 19, 2021)

Maybe you could use a site like this for mantis pics: https://postimages.org/

 I am using it. We want to see a pic of adult Nuggets


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh. Thank u soooo much for the website 

I have to put down my ipad and go to sleep  so ill take some pics tmorrow\ (night here rn)


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 23, 2021)

Finally got a photo of nuggets! She was moving all over the place and was such a pain XD

Here she is! ...


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 23, 2021)

She isnt as green as she looks!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 23, 2021)

But she has a yellow abdomen with green wings and it looks kina odd 

I will try to get a pic from above


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Jan 25, 2021)

My gosh i love your mantids so much. I love your othodera ministralis, their arms being tucked in makes them look so precious for some reason.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 25, 2021)

TheWrongCrowd said:


> My gosh i love your mantids so much. I love your othodera ministralis, their arms being tucked in makes them look so precious for some reason.


Thank u!!! Ikr  i love orthodera


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 25, 2021)

DUE TO THE 48 DiGREE CeLCIUS WEATHER IN SYDNEY, ALL MY JUMPING SPIDERS (5, 2 were even preggo ), sage and thyme( all my female green garden mantids) and chips all died! . There goes all my breeding plans


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 26, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> DUE TO THE 48 DiGREE CeLCIUS WEATHER IN SYDNEY, ALL MY JUMPING SPIDERS (5, 2 were even preggo ), sage and thyme( all my female green garden mantids) and chips all died! . There goes all my breeding plans


HOW!? Don’t you have AC?


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 26, 2021)

We went somewhere last night and came back today afternoon (local time) and my bloody fan decided to stop. I punched it soo hard it cracked no joke  XD


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 26, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> We went somewhere last night and came back today afternoon (local time) and my bloody fan decided to stop. I punched it soo hard it cracked no joke  XD


Well rip your mantids (and fan ).


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 26, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Well rip your mantids (and fan ).


My fan doesn’t deserve to rest in peace.

it deserves to rest in pieces.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 30, 2021)

My first ever stick insect egg!

Ik its not mantids but still!

https://i.postimg.cc/J40Y5Qsg/1-C7-F6-BBE-4567-4997-9-BA8-F9457-EF9-E8-F0.jpg


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 2, 2021)

Finally caught my dream mantids!!!!!(5)

https://postimg.cc/gallery/fJD974S

Archimantis latistyla. better pix to come !


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

Another update...

This is one of my 5 archimantis sp (Likely latystila). They are all wild caught and are one of Australia’s largest (gals up to 11 cm) most common mantids. 1 of my favourite types too!! I also have 1 rare green form!





















Apparently this species is very difficult to sex so fingers crossed  we get a pair!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

I think I am getting slightly better at taking pics


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 5, 2021)

(Taken from iPhone 12 Pro)


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 11, 2021)

https://postimg.cc/4m0tNrdj
OMG YAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! 
Despite the loss of chips and taco, I found 2 ADULT males and put 1 next to nuggets and before I could say breed it jumped on and started copulation in 8 seconds (I even counted XD)     Hopefully the I can get the other male to mate with her toooo!!!!        Also, how many times CAN I mate them to make sure I get a nice fertile Ootheca?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 11, 2021)

You can mate them as many times as you want. Just give the male a few days off.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thx!

I will probably mate her 4 times (2 times with each male) so i get a large hatch rate!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 12, 2021)

Yay! Found 3 more fmales at school yesterday!

https://postimg.cc/p9hnn0hT

hoping for a ton of ooths


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 12, 2021)

False garden mantids look exactly like Miomantis caffra however one difference to tell the species is the size of the wings on the females. In miomantis, Females have wings that cover the whole abdomen but for pseudomantis, the wings on females only cover half the abdomen


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 12, 2021)

Dude, you actually have the best mantis luck


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 13, 2021)

wish I could share it with everyone


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 13, 2021)

I caught ALL my mantids at my school


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve got a group of friends and we are trying to start a business


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve been trying to start a business for a while


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 13, 2021)

hope you succeed!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Evil little nuggets ate BOTH my males 

https://postimg.cc/gallery/77RQDt8

Still had 1 female left to fertilize


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 13, 2021)

Nooooo ;(


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jun 3, 2021)

After almost half a year, i have returned to this post XD

all my green garden and false garden mantises have passed away after a happy, healthy life but i still have 2 more species,

The stick mantis, archimantis sp and the snake mantis , kongobatha daidemeta (which this post is about).

what i first thought were both female snake mantises, turned out to be a 1m 1f pair! They are both the same size and i think they are the same instar, around l4-l5(i know size is not an accurate way of telling tho). I have started feeding the female more often than the male so that she reaches maturity faster. I have absolutely no information on how to care for them as they are not a well known and studied species, so i am keeping them purely on my experiences with other mantises!

They do not have names, but i was thinking Felix for the male and Anna for the female but if you had any other suggestions i would love to hear them! Anyway, here they are:







Male. His red stripe across they eyes are much less visible(invisible in the camera) but you can see them very closely when you actually hold him!






Female. Here she on some Styrofoam packaging, Her eye stripes are much more visible!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is my angyyy n sassy bae Ursla, she is an adult female archimantis latistyla. Still waiting for my male Aliquis to molt to adult


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 5, 2021)

She looks angry


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah, she's got some attitude


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 9, 2021)

Funny is that every mantis has his/her own character


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 5, 2022)

My little bebe guava, majuscula female-


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Jan 5, 2022)

i love her so much


----------

